# Help: Bloated Arowana What can I Do



## Octavio

I have a belly up bloated ARO how can I cure my Monster????


----------



## Fish Whisper

Laxitives !?


----------



## seanyuki

Epsom Salt & Metro may help the bloated fish


----------



## Octavio

Laxitives?? how and how much???
125G tank


----------



## Octavio

seanyuki said:


> Epsom Salt & Metro may help the bloated fish


epsom salt???how much can i put in???
What is metro???


----------



## TCR

I found this online

After nearly a decade in the hobby, I have seen my fair share of fish get lost to bloat. There are a pile of remedies but I found that at best these gave the fish a 50/50 shot. With some trial and error I came up with the following method that has worked 100% of the time with no apparent negative side affects on breeding, health, etc. 

== IMPORTANT == 
(1) DO NOT FEED ANYTHING during this process. 
(2) Start this procedure as soon as the fish shows symptoms (spitting familiar food, not eating, long stingy clear or white feces, gasping, hiding during feeding, bloated or emaciated belly,etc.) NOTE: If your fish is bloated but is still eating chances are it does NOT have bloat. A bloated belly is typically the LAST symptom you will see in a fish that has bloat. 

Medication required: Clout (Aquarium Products) 

Day 1: Move fish to quarantine tank and treat with Clout at full strength (1 tablet / 10 gallons--remove carbon from filter) 

Day 2: No water change. Treat again with Clout at half strength. 

Day 3: Do nothing 

Day 4: Do an 80% water change and treat with Clout at full strength 

Day 5: Do nothing 

**Day 6--?: Return fish to main tank only after symptoms have subsided and the fish has been healthy: (eating, swimming, breathing normally) for at least a week. 
Resist the urge to try feeding the fish until after the treatment is over and do not cut the treatment short regardless of whether the fish looks better or not. If at any time during the treatment your fish seems to be experiencing stress as a result of the medication then do an immediate 75% water change. 


Bloat should also not be occurring regularly with your existing fish. If it is you should consult some of the excellent articles on the internet regarding diet, water quality etc. For myself, bloat has primarily been a problem with new arrivals up to 6 weeks after their arrival. 
NOTE: All fish that have been exposed to bloat should be treated regardless of whether or not they are showing symptoms. Seemingly healthy but bloat-exposed fish can be treated with Clout or fed metronidazole soaked food. If you choose to use Clout on the still healthy fish then you don't necessarily need to quarantine the sick fish. 

Hope this helps save some fish.


----------



## Octavio

Thank's I'll try it.


----------



## seanyuki

Epsom salt is a Laxatives(at the health section in the supermarket)....one tablespoon per 10 gallons water.

Metro=Metronidazole treats for several protozoan and anaerobic bacterial diseases of fish (Cryptocaryon, Hexamita, Ichthyophthirius).......it can be added to feed or directly into the water.....usually 250-500 mg.


----------



## TCR

Good luck on your fish!!!!...


----------

